# What does this MEAN????



## krissyten (Sep 6, 2010)

"Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive portion of your EMS certification. To obtain national registration, it is also necessary to successfully complete a psychomotor (practical) examination."

I am assuming this means I passed the cognitive portion. The only problem is, I already took the practical part, because in EMT-B the practical part is done by your course instructor and then reported to the NREMT. I know this because before I got the authorization to test letter, my instructor had to let them know I passed the practical part. 

So, why does it say I still have to pass the practical part??

Also, when you pass do you get like a card or badge in the mail? All I got was a letter saying congrats on "successfully completing" the exam. (I took the NREMT in May...so its had plenty of time to get here, lol)

I tried calling the NREMT people and its like trying to talk to a wall. Has anyone else has had this situation and what did you do about it? 

Also, when I go to click on the "My Certification" link it says "An error has been encountered while trying to retrieve information about your certification. Please contact NREMT to continue."   This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Aprz (Sep 6, 2010)

It says the same thing for everyone. What your instructor checked off was successful course completion (SCC), not necessarily the skill test, but from the sounds of it, it was included in your program. If you passed the skill tests, your instructor probably gave paper evidence of you passing it that you most likely need to submit to the State or county you will work in along with other material, but this all really depends on State and county.

You receive an NREMT emblem, a congrulation mail with the NREMT card on it, a NREMT certifcation, NAEMT brochure, and NREMT brochure for buying more emblems.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 6, 2010)

If we are talking about NREMT-B here, then yes, your practicals count as your psychomotor exam for NREMT. You really just need to get in contact with them by phone or email, because they will need to fix the error.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 6, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> If we are talking about NREMT-B here, then yes, your practicals count as your psychomotor exam for NREMT. You really just need to get in contact with them by phone or email, because they will need to fix the error.



The instructor needs to contact them to fix the error in most cases.


----------



## krissyten (Sep 6, 2010)

Well crap, I didn't get any card or anything from the NREMT. I suppose I will try and call them tomorrow. This has me worried :unsure:


----------



## rhan101277 (Sep 6, 2010)

krissyten said:


> Well crap, I didn't get any card or anything from the NREMT. I suppose I will try and call them tomorrow. This has me worried :unsure:



Don't be worried, it can take a couple of weeks for you practical info to get in the system


----------

